# infected pressure ulcer on amputation stump



## AnneMorgan (Jul 17, 2013)

pt with old amputation now with deep pressure ulcer from WC requiring debridement and IV antibiotics for infection- 99769 (other stump complication for PU) vs 99762 (infection stump) or both plus pu codes and organism of infection?


----------



## adevine (Jul 17, 2013)

I favor your second option, since infection is being treated.  You may want to have the PU code as primary.


----------

